# honest answer



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok ladies, Something I am just totally curious about.

We all know men would want to be in a threesome.

My question is to you ladies, would you want to be in a Threesome with two males?

Now for the record, we are strictly talking FANTASY here, not that you would do it in reality, but say if you were single, and had two Hot men that were Clean and you know you could do this with no "strings attached" and you would have ZERO chance of getting pregnant 

It would be a fun 1 time thing....

Would you do it?? Yes or no?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

GAsoccerman said:


> We all know men would want to be in a threesome.



GA, I've got no problem with your question, but since I just posted this about some sexist generalizations last night:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/1195-do-women-really-want-what-they-want-2.html#post8483

I think we need to lay off across the board with this kind of stuff. It's not a big deal in general because it hasn't caused much trouble so far. But I'd rather if we stayed away from it.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

At some point in my life I did have the fantasy of being with 2 guys... and t was a fun fantasy. I never did it though...(And will never hapen, because now I'm a lesbian)... And about threesomes in general, unless it is with people that I don't know and will never see again, then I might consider it. But never with my partner. Emotionally it would be too much for me to take.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Berlin, thanks for the answer. 

Chris, sorry for the generalization, maybe I worded it poorly, but I was saying that most men have this fantasy at some point in their lives, it's a pretty much given.

I was just trying to get a women's point of view, they are raised in different fashion then we were as males, they were told to be submissive and to be the good girl all their lives.

As I said, I just want to know if it was a fantasy or not, I fully expect 99% of people never to fullfill their fantasy, especially married folk, isnce it will lead to issues down the line.

But also if some women admitted to the fantasy like Berlin did, maybe they won't feel so bad that they also have these urges or desires, that they are not alone.

Sorry if I over stepped.


----------



## 05NeonSXT (May 14, 2008)

I have had a threesome with 2 men and it was amazing. It was a situation that just happened when I was down on my luck staying at a male friends house, and his friend stayed over.... His friend and I hit it off really well and by the end of the night were in the guest room, and then the other friend came in. Like I said, it was amazing, something I don't regret doing, would never take back if I could. However, it happened 10 years ago. I probably wouldn't do it at my age (plus now I'm married, 2 kids, and I don't like what gravity has done to my boobs). 

The threesome didn't create any odd relationship with me and my friend (nor his friend). And we are all actually far closer than I ever would have thought.


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think I would do that, yes I know I may be old fashioned and conservative but I believe in one man and woman, married and have a relationship other than for sex.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

A friend of ours had a threesome, and while talking about it, I asked my husband if he would like another woman to join us. He asked me, "What would she be doing? Cooking breakfast? Washing the car? If we had another woman in bed with us, she couldn't stand the pace; her hair would catch on fire!" I join my husband in that sentiment.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Honest answer, no way.

When I was single, I spent New Year's Eve at a party at my brother's house. He's married with kids and lives in an affluent neighborhood. There was a couple there and the husband kept making passes at me right in front of his wife. I told my brother what was happening as I found it very uncomfortable and he said he used to be a pro football player and is used to having women throw themselves on him and he and his wife are swingers. They probably want you to go home with them. I guess Barbie and Ken wanted a human sex toy for the night. Eeeew on so many levels for me...no way.


----------



## Corina (May 15, 2008)

I'd be up for it, but as Berlinlife said, not with my partner. 
I'd also prefer the 2 men and me scenario - not with another woman.

It doesn't seem that this is a given fantasy for women (to my surprise), but it's always been one of mine


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

mollyL said:


> A friend of ours had a threesome, and while talking about it, I asked my husband if he would like another woman to join us. He asked me, "What would she be doing? Cooking breakfast? Washing the car? If we had another woman in bed with us, she couldn't stand the pace; her hair would catch on fire!" I join my husband in that sentiment.


Your husband sounds sweet


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the idea of two men is HOT, but there's no way I'd do it. It would be morally wrong to be with a man other than my husband. I wouldn't really want to anyway...just something fun to think about.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I would think that the talking about it with your partner - man or woman, would be far more exciting than the reality. Anyone thinking about a threesome has expectations that an actual group-grope is unlikely to meet. Somebody is likely to get the short end of the stick. No pun intended.


----------



## RainyDayz83 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope! 

Having sex is not supposed to be a frivilous, carefree thing to me. It has meaning. I believe a level of love & trust should be reached before committing to "the deed." Without that... you're just opening yourself up to a whole mess of problems... including STDs! And who wants that?


----------



## CaryLeb (Jul 31, 2008)

I have tried and would not want to participate again. Maybe I have a mild level of A.D.D, but I hate having to focus on too many things at the same time. Multitasking is one thing, but THIS is exhausting.


----------

